# Non Cover Charges



## lindafay1123 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a question, the cpt code 99222 got denied as a non covered charge. the doctor was a consult doctor.  the referring doctor billed 99223 for the same dos and got paid. what do I need to do to get this paid, do I need a modifier.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 9, 2013)

The referring doctor must use the AI modifier or your code will not be reimbursed.


----------



## lindafay1123 (Jan 9, 2013)

I check the referring doctor did use AI.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 9, 2013)

If your providers are in the same specialty would be another reason. So if they used the AI and you are in a different specialty then you will need to appeal.


----------

